

Fully loaded new 27-inch iMac will cost over $4,200—before tax - jtreminio
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/11/fully-loaded-new-27-imac-will-cost-over-4200-before-tax/

======
petercooper
_Forgoing this option saves us $600, but what about the SSD?_

They don't mention that the iMac now offers some compelling ways to extend
space without messing with the internals. An SSD accessed over Thunderbolt
should be almost as fast as an internal one, and even USB 3 would yield superb
performance. So just get the cheapest and go external nowadays.

